# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Φόβος φαγητού

## STAI

Καλησπέρα.Ειμαι σε αντικαταθλιπτικη αγωγη συνεπεια κρισεων πανικου.το μοναδικο ψυχοσωματικο μου συμπτωμα ειναι η πιεση στη γλωσσα η ξηροστομια κ η αισθηση κομπου στο λαιμο.το νιωθω καθε μερα.πλεον το κοντρολαρω αρκετα σε επιπεδο φοβου.ομως δεν μπορω να φαω.μολις βαζω φαγητο στο στομα δεν μπορω νιωθω οτι δεν θα καταπιω.πειναω πολυ κ θελω να φαω κ δεν μπορω.το εχει παθει καποιος?σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε με ειμαι σε απογνωση.ξερω οτι ειναι φεικ ομως δεν ξερω τι να κανω.παρελκει φυσικα η αναφορα οτι εκανα λαρυγγοσκοπηση κ γαστροσκοπιση κ πασα αλλη εξεταση και ηταν καθαρές.ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για οποια απαντηση.πειναω αληθεια,ετσι μου ερχεται να παω survivor που ειναι κ της μοδας να πιασει τοπο τοσο ακουσια πεινα!χαχα λεω κ καμμια βλακεια να παρηγοριεμαι!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ναι το εχω νιωσει αυτο που λες.

----------


## STAI

> ναι το εχω νιωσει αυτο που λες.


Αργησε να σου περασει Αλεξανδρε?απαισια αισθηση.

----------


## DOMINO

κι εγω το νιωθω αυτο 
νιώθω οτι θα πνιγώ με μια μπουκιά
είναι συνέπεια του πανικού
δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να το ξεπεράσω ποτέ 
εξαιτίας αυτού αλλά και των κρίσεων πανικού τρώω μόνο γλυκά με αποτέλεσμα να βάλω δέκα κιλά
προσεχε

----------


## STAI

> κι εγω το νιωθω αυτο 
> νιώθω οτι θα πνιγώ με μια μπουκιά
> είναι συνέπεια του πανικού
> δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να το ξεπεράσω ποτέ 
> εξαιτίας αυτού αλλά και των κρίσεων πανικού τρώω μόνο γλυκά με αποτέλεσμα να βάλω δέκα κιλά
> προσεχε


Ακριβως....καθε βραδυ σηκωνομαι κ τρωω κιλα νουτελας!Ας μου φυγει κ ας παρω κ 50 κιλα θα τα χασω μετα.θα μας περασει δεν μπορει λογικα και αλλοι θα το ειχαν.εγω μεχρι πριν μου πειτε εσυ κ ο Αλεξ νομιζα ημουν η μονη

----------


## toureter

Μακαρι να μη μπορουσα κι εγω να φαω! 118 κιλα τερατακι εχω γινει!

----------


## Remedy

> Ακριβως....καθε βραδυ σηκωνομαι κ τρωω κιλα νουτελας!Ας μου φυγει κ ας παρω κ 50 κιλα θα τα χασω μετα.θα μας περασει δεν μπορει λογικα και αλλοι θα το ειχαν.εγω μεχρι πριν μου πειτε εσυ κ ο Αλεξ νομιζα ημουν η μονη������


αντι να τρως γλυκα, γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις κατι σε ρευστη μορφη , αλλα πιο θρεπτικο, μεχρι να στρωσεις;
πχ, σουπες, η ακομα και αλεσμενα, η εστω παιδικες τροφες, πρωτεινουχα συμπληρωματα διατροφης που διαλυονται σε γαλα η χυμο.

----------


## STAI

> Μακαρι να μη μπορουσα κι εγω να φαω! 118 κιλα τερατακι εχω γινει!


Μην το λες!!!!Καλυτερα πιο πολλα κιλα παρα να μην μπορεις να φας κ νσ πεινας σαν λυκος

----------


## akis1

> Μακαρι να μη μπορουσα κι εγω να φαω! 118 κιλα τερατακι εχω γινει!


ειχα φτασει 110 κιλα... και ελεγα μακαρι να μην μπορω να φαω και να χασω κιλα... ευχομουν να γινει το αντιθετο... και εχασα σε 2 μηνες και λιγοτερο 30 κιλα....

και ακομα και τωρα δεν μπορω να φαω... βασικα πλεον δεν εχω ορεξη για φαγητο... τρωω λιγο..

----------

